# Started to play Cello Quartet



## cello29 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dear Forum,

One week ago, I have started my own project, to play Cello Quartet, just by my own.
I would be glad to hear your opinions. Down below are two links.
I hope you find it better as my bad English skills 

My aims are...
...to play music, where you can hardly find any cello quartet recordings on youtube 
...where you can find free and legal scores to the music I play

It is a new hobby wich makes a lot of fun.
I record the things with a Zoom H4 which works as a microphone, directly linked with my computer. I play one part, put my headphones on, and then I play the other parts to it.

Here you can find two of my recordings:










The next pieces which I want to play are:
- Por una cabeza (Gardel)
- the 3. part of the Elgar Cello Concerto
- If I were a Richman
- the Hymne by Julius Klengel
- Bach Air
Maybe you have other suggestions, I would be glad to hear them


----------

